# Irish Life - Protected consensus fund



## machree101 (2 Nov 2007)

Did anyone buy the Protected consensus fund from Irish Life? I bought protected consensus fund19 and now value down 2%. Still within cool off period and cannot make up mind if I should pull off from this plan? any thought or experience to share?


----------



## F. Kruger (2 Nov 2007)

Hi machree101,

Where did you buy this product?

More importantly, why did you buy it?


----------



## G123 (2 Nov 2007)

In most cases you will not be able to use your Cooling Off period to offset investment losses. I know it sounds strange at first but, think of the logic...


----------



## machree101 (5 Nov 2007)

I bought it via one broker called Open service. I got recommendation that this fund is outperforming some other funds with previous RoI is around 10% per year. I have 100K in cash and want to invest in somewhere which could overvalue the inflation rate. Any tips where else I could invest?


----------



## MMilken (5 Nov 2007)

Do you know what the entry cost is?

do you know what the fund management charge is?

The Protected Consensus Fund is a reasonable investment - ILIM have a good fund management team and good processes, how soon do you want your money?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

Isn't the cooling off period something like 14 days? And you are thinking of pulling out because of a 2% fall during that time? Are you sure that any equity/unit linked fund is appropriate for your situation if this is your reaction in these circumstances?


----------



## machree101 (5 Nov 2007)

Cooling off period is 30days, however exit penalty is 5% for first three years and 3% for last two years. 5 years period is fine with me as long as sound return is in the place. Since down 2% now, kind of worrying if zero or little return after five years.


----------



## MMilken (5 Nov 2007)

Isn't there a guarantee applicable only after six years?

What is the annual charge?

No offence, but you do not seem to know much about what you are planning to spend €100,000 on.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

I agree with the previous poster. For €100K you should be looking for independent professional advice and not just sticking it in a single fund that happens to catch your attention.


----------



## machree101 (5 Nov 2007)

I agreed with it and felt a bit stupid now that put all money on one basket. Is there any other good investment you can recommend?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

In my opinion you really should talk to a professional advisor - an authorised advisor or good multi-agency intermediary.


----------



## MMilken (5 Nov 2007)

machree101 said:


> I agreed with it and felt a bit stupid now that put all money on one basket. Is there any other good investment you can recommend?


 
A good investment depends on an investors requirements, attitude to risk, expected retun and many other things.

It's far too vague a question to answer here.

It's like me posting a message saying what car should I buy?

Only difference - I could not afford to spend €100K on a car!!


----------



## mollymalone (7 Dec 2007)

Hi Machree, I sell the protected consensus bond. I believe it represents good value but as with all capital guarantees you may sacrifice somewhat on your potential return. If you've already invested it may be foolhardy to consider withdrawing your investment at this stage. However rest assured that seeking a capital guaranteed product you would not fare much better and should expect net returns in the region of 6 - 6.5% p.a.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2007)

mollymalone said:


> However rest assured that seeking a capital guaranteed product you would not fare much better and should expect net returns in the region of 6 - 6.5% p.a.


On what basis are you projecting these returns?


----------

